# Forge World Christmas Jigsaw: Updated 17/12/12



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

*Part 1*

As is traditional at this time of year we like to tease you with a sneak preview of one of our 2013 releases. Rather than simply showing you a cool model straight away though, we prefer to leave you guessing for a while at what it might be. Part 1 is revealed below, but what is it?










Next part will be released later this week.

I think it looks rather techmarine like.

*Part 2*









Death Shroud?

*Part 3*










Confirmed it is a Death Shroud Terminator.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well its definately a tartaros pattern terminator of some form with alot of extra studs.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah it might be the special Sons of Horus Terminators, the bodyguards of Horus.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Mark III Iron style terminator armor? *crosses fingers*


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The paneled look of the tabard makes me think of the Warpsmith....

Well my curiousity is peaked. Let's see how this goes, eh?


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Heresy era Iron Warriors Tartarus Terminator armour perhaps?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I think it is a Tartaros pattern Terminator armour, by look of it tho, i thinks its Death Guard Tartaros pattern.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I still think it's vaguely techmarine like Zion said it's kind of warpsmith looking, maybe it's a Mk II armoured techmarine.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

My money is on a Heresy era Terminator.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, there doesn't appear to be enough iconography for it to be a Primarch. Terminator of some kind, I suppose.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I thought tartaros were a post heresy patteren,i think it could be something from ipm armour 12


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> I thought tartaros were a post heresy patteren,i think it could be something from ipm armour 12



According to the write up on the Tartaros page; all sets were developed concurrently. This suggest that it still may be from Betrayal.
Personally i'm hoping its a Forge Lord.

From the leg its Tartaros Pattern TDA. But Not standard. Possibly a TDA Character.

Alice


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Nah, if it was a special character there would be a special base. It's a 'normal' character i would say. A Forge Lord perhaps or terminator armed Praetor. I don't think it's any of the special legionary terminator units as those are all cataphracti armoured.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Poking around the Heresy book I ran across an idea:

That could be the 'Hardened' armour mentioned. The heavy armour that was eventually phased out for Terminator armour. It wasn't as big or as bulky as Terminator armour which seems to fit that image for now.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Guessing either an iron warrior character or a techmarine, though the two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Death Guard Tartoras Termie. My money would be on it!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Death Guard Tartoras Termie. My money would be on it!


 this is what i think as from what i can see of the weapon it looks similar to the bottom half of typhus scythe, especially the the hand guard seen at the top the new piece( although a little less chaotic)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Next part of the puzzle is in! 

I went ahead and put the two pieces together the best I could. Sorry about the white line down the middle there, there was some serious artifacting along the edge that I just couldn't clean up very well in MS Paint that interfered with putting it together more cleanly.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That's the Deathshroud Terminators of the Death Guard then


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> That's the Deathshroud Terminators of the Death Guard then


hopefully


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't know, I'm looking at it and I have a feeling that with the staff this could be a Librarian.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's curved though, like the staff of a reapers scythe.


----------



## infernalcaretaker (Nov 12, 2008)

I call Deathshroud too...

Or possibly Shenanigans!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> That's the Deathshroud Terminators of the Death Guard then


With the rounded chest, quite possible. Either way I've given up guessing and just want to see what it turns out to be.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Deathshroud would mean the Mortarion would follow suit in January yes? 

Isn't FW following the novels as far as who they are going to release for models? 

My wallet is screaming at me right now.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They are doing it randomly. Picking and choosing bits out of each book rather than whose the most prominent from the novels.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Forge Lord (possibly Iron Hands or Iron Warriors). You heard it here first. :so_happy:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Apart that it was said on the second page


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

yanlou said:


> I think it is a Tartaros pattern Terminator armour, by look of it tho, i thinks its Death Guard Tartaros pattern.


Looks like i was right, looks like its going to be epic.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It's curved though, like the staff of a reapers scythe.


Could be just me, but it looks pretty thin..... 


Edit: Scratch that. I've just had another look. I'm throwing my chips in with some kind of TechMarine


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

holy crap, :shok:
it's a tartaros pattern marine with a power shovel for space marine latrine duty


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Its defo death guard but i had a thought about it and looking at it i reckon its Typhon, 1st captian of the death guard.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

yanlou said:


> Looks like i was right, looks like its going to be epic.


Naa the legs are wrong for a walker of that size, it'd be like a small titan.... :wink:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Full Model!


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I like them :-D


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

What pattern if Termie armour is this again?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks like the terminator armour the "hardened armour" entry in _Betrayal_ talks about.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

DavC8855 said:


> Isn't FW following the novels as far as who they are going to release for models?





Words_of_Truth said:


> They are doing it randomly. Picking and choosing bits out of each book rather than whose the most prominent from the novels.


It might appear randomly with regards to the BL novels, but Wolrd Eaters, death Guard, Sons of Horus and Emporer's Children are the subject of the first Forge World HH release (Betrayal)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These are the first of the HH termie models that make me want to splash out on them. I've been toying with a DG army painted in their original Dusk Raiders scheme, and these would look good in any army.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ermagehhd! Terminators with Tyranid limbs on sticks!


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Awwwww!! There goes my ForgeLord dream! Pfft FW! Pfft!

Alice


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I think it was originally a Forge Lord, but FW is fuelled by shattered hopes. They thank you for your contribution


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> What pattern if Termie armour is this again?


Rulebook just says Terminator Armour.



SGMAlice said:


> Awwwww!! There goes my ForgeLord dream! Pfft FW! Pfft!


Yeah, when we got that first pic, that was my hope too. Oh well, maybe next year.



Boc said:


> I think it was originally a Forge Lord, but FW is fuelled by shattered hopes. They thank you for your contribution


So Boc has been keeping them fully fuelled since their formation as a part of GW then?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Zion said:


> So Boc has been keeping them fully fuelled since their formation as a part of GW then?


Absolutely. Zion, you know they're coming out with Sisters models next month, right?

*cackle* FEED THE MACHINE!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Boc said:


> Absolutely. Zion, you know they're coming out with Sisters models next month, right?
> 
> *cackle* FEED THE MACHINE!


That's the thing about saying "next" month. When we get there it isn't "next" month anymore, it's "this" month. The month after that becomes "next" month. So yes, Boc, it is coming "next" month, I just don't know which "next" month that'll be. :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> That's the thing about saying "next" month. When we get there it isn't "next" month anymore, it's "this" month. The month after that becomes "next" month. So yes, Boc, it is coming "next" month, I just don't know which "next" month that'll be. :grin:


I'm glad you didn't post anything like that on Sunday...... :laugh:


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like them ...... a lot.

I was just thinking how to make certain parts of my all terminator army and FW bring out these. Now I just have to justify making another marine army.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it just me, or does it seem like FW thinks 40K is nothing but the power armor armies. It's been so long since I saw them release anything else that I really just want to just un-bookmark them. Death Korps of Krieg was how long ago? And then some token Tau skimmer crew. The rest of the armies have got nothing but vehicles or monstrous critters at a slow-as-molasses rate.

Just so bored of it all.

This is why my local group would never allow Forge World models. It's just too lop-sided.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Is it just me, or does it seem like FW thinks 40K is nothing but the power armor armies. It's been so long since I saw them release anything else that I really just want to just un-bookmark them. Death Korps of Krieg was how long ago? And then some token Tau skimmer crew. The rest of the armies have got nothing but vehicles or monstrous critters at a slow-as-molasses rate.
> 
> Just so bored of it all.
> 
> This is why my local group would never allow Forge World models. It's just too lop-sided.


Its just you, orks and eldar got a shit ton of stuff over the last two years, plus the launch of warhammer forge, which brought back the chaos dwarves and some very nice infantry and extras for loads of other armies, forgeworld has been the most productive arm of gw for a while now.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Its just you, orks and eldar got a shit ton of stuff over the last two years, plus the launch of warhammer forge, which brought back the chaos dwarves and some very nice infantry and extras for loads of other armies, forgeworld has been the most productive arm of gw for a while now.


You're deluding yourself if you think Eldar and Orks for a shit ton. Most FW releases are Imperial and now a days mostly Space Marine. 

There's some nice stuff for Eldar, some funny stuff for Orks. But if you play Nid's, Necrons, Chaos Daemons, Sisters, Dark Eldar etc then you're better off not playing FW.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

It's basically since HH got so much traction with the money spending public. "Pre-Heresy" used to be that crazy collector who never played any games and could afford to raid every bitz store for the beakie helmets and MK4 chestplate. Now it seems every third PLog is a Pre-Heresy legion, with model support from FW to match. Sure, Marines were the big boys with the most stuff - chapter specific, generally. Now the release schedule seems to be "Marines vs Xenos, Heresy Stuff, Marines vs Xenos, Heresy Stuff" which means 4/6ths of models released are power armour.

Which is a shame, because there's SO MUCH available concept for Xenos or even Guardsmen it boggles the mind. Famous regiments such as Valhallans, Mordian Iron Guard and so on could easily have just a couple of boxes of infantry to make them viable. Exodites for Eldar. Sexy vehicles or infantry choices for Dark Eldar. Female Necrons. Daemons... Slaanesh and Tzeentch need some love. Sisters... well, anything at this point would be great.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I really don't see why we would need female beyod satisfying the pervs on the internet...I mean we don't even know if the Necrotyr had sexes. They aren't dreations of the Old Ones after all.

That aside, all this recent Heresy Marine stuff makes room for other stuff that's coming. It has been front-loaded to get it out of the way which means less time on it later. Ad with only 1 Heresy release a year they're going to be big, but infrequent allowing room for other things to get in there.

Not to mention FW is hiring more devs all around which means more stuff can be focused on at once. Hell I got my application in that ring and you can be sure I'm not a "All Marines All The Time" person.

And at a time when everyone was telling Sisters players to take allies to have fliers FW gave us the Avenger. And it's AWESOME.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

They're a biped that uses the "he" pronoun. It's a fairly simple assumption that they also had "she". And it's not about satisfying the pervs, it's about introducing some damn variation into the game. In the old fluff, Necrons had no personality at all, so the lack of gender was immaterial. Now that they are moustache twirling villains with full blown egos, how hard would it have been to release a Cleopatra-esque special character?

Barring Dark Eldar then not a single army has decent female models that aren't strippers or nuns w/ guns. You telling me that in a universe as open as 40k, there aren't more variations on the theme of female than "sex daemon" and "power armour"? Shit, the only two female IG models (Last Chancers) are some of the hardest to come by on the secondary market, indicating there's some demand out there. I know if FW did a box of 10 women IG I'd buy one or two to sprinkle through my squads, and I'm not alone.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The more I hear about the sisters of battle and the possibility they will become extinct the more I want them.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The more I hear about the sisters of battle and the possibility they will become extinct the more I want them.


*dives for cover*


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Sethis said:


> They're a biped that uses the "he" pronoun. It's a fairly simple assumption that they also had "she". And it's not about satisfying the pervs, it's about introducing some damn variation into the game. In the old fluff, Necrons had no personality at all, so the lack of gender was immaterial. Now that they are moustache twirling villains with full blown egos, how hard would it have been to release a Cleopatra-esque special character?


They're a race that was jealous of the longevity of the Old Ones and their creations (Eldar). This lead them to making a deal with a group eldrich gods who tried to manipulate them into being pawns. This lead to the destruction of differences between them physically, wiped personality from all but a few, and those who still have them can't be sure if they're real or just a simulation of their artificial minds. They yearn to return to organic bodies because the cost of immortality was too high of a price for the race to pay.

I don't see moustache twirling there. 

It's actually because of them all having the same basic body design (except changing the Shoulder Pads, or giving them cloaks) that I don't think their should be a Necron Female like you would see a female Eldar or Human. It doesn't mean you can't have one who has the conciousness of a female, though. 

And let's skip Cleopatra. There are are about 7+ women who ruled Egypt, and while not all where Pharaohs, they all did things for their nation. Cleopatra wasn't even Egyptian (her family was Greek). You want a female of ancient Egypt to put in the Necron codex? Why not Ahhotep I, aka The Warrior Queen?



Sethis said:


> Barring Dark Eldar then not a single army has decent female models that aren't strippers or nuns w/ guns.


So Shadowsun, Banshees, Kabalite Warriors (there are chests for building females, heck if you go bitz shopping you can build an all female army and never even include Wyches), Callidus Assassins, and Death Cult Assassins don't count (I could be missing some so forgive me if I left anything out)?

They don't wear power armour, and while a good number of these wear form-fitting suits they are no less revealing than the suits worn by the nearest male counterparts in the same armies. And only one of those is Dark Eldar.

I'm sorry, but I don't count "fully clothed" as a stripper, even if it is a skin tight body suit because then all the Eldar models would count as strippers.



Sethis said:


> You telling me that in a universe as open as 40k, there aren't more variations on the theme of female than "sex daemon" and "power armour"? Shit, the only two female IG models (Last Chancers) are some of the hardest to come by on the secondary market, indicating there's some demand out there. I know if FW did a box of 10 women IG I'd buy one or two to sprinkle through my squads, and I'm not alone.


You're barking up the wrong tree if you're pointing fingers at me. I do think that there should be more female models available, but I think they should be done right, not just slap boobs onto everything. The races should FEEL different instead of basing all of their secondary sex characteristics off of ours.

As for the Last Chancers, you mean these right? I only see one female model there, and a good reason why she might be popular (she's wearing a miniskirt and a tube top). 

If FW did Female Guard models they'd do it for an army with some kind of theme or variance in FOC and play style from your standard Guard. And if they were wearing actual Flak Vests (like Cadians do), the only difference would be the head. I'd LIKE to see them to do more variant Guard armies someday, but they need more ideas first I think.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

There are two females. Warrior Woman and Rocket Girl... Its a bit difficult to tell with Rocket Girl as she isn't scanly clad and has a big ass rocket launcher.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

davespil said:


> There are two females. Warrior Woman and Rocket Girl... Its a bit difficult to tell with Rocket Girl as she isn't scanly clad and has a big ass rocket launcher.


Well the rocket launcher model represents an example of what they game needs, women who aren't sexualized just to make models sell. 

The other one just looks juvenile and out of place next to it, or even in the same universe. 

But that's just me.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Zion said:


> Well the rocket launcher model represents an example of what they game needs, women who aren't sexualized just to make models sell.


http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/File:'Rocket_Girl'.jpg

More of this please 

The Tanith weren't too bad


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Sethis said:


> I know if FW did a box of 10 women IG I'd buy one or two to sprinkle through my squads, and I'm not alone.


I thought House Escher boxed sets were still available?

Oh, yeah...

One

Two

Three


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

As nice as it is to discuss why there are not more women in the FW range and indeed the GW range, may it would be an idea to start a thread about this in 40k general? Maybe we could get back to discussing the new FW terminator models.


----------

